# Ex MOD Listening Post Shetland



## fatty (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive been up to this place on many occasions but the last I noticed some one had 'opened' one of the boarded doors. (kinda looked one of the parading cows had kicked it in) 

The place is an Ex MOD listening post from the early 60's at Garth Ness Shetland. Searching on the internet there isnt much info available.... 

What amazes me the most is how savage the rust and erosion is, nothng is safe (even if its galvernised)

Heres some pickies...


----------



## flare (Jul 29, 2011)

I love listening posts, I know the're not particularl sexy but I love their simplicity and they're always in a fantastic location..... in the middle of nowhere 

The pics are great thanks


----------



## DARREN138 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great set of pictures sir,the remoteness of the location gives it a very serene quality.


----------



## TheSarge (Jul 30, 2011)

Great pics, I have to admit the 5th image with the stalking cow made me chuckle a little


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 30, 2011)

See what you mean about the rust. The machine switch looks like a block of melting chocolate! 
Agree with that feeling of remoteness. Good stuff.


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 30, 2011)

Great report, love the feeling of isolation in the photo's, I have to agree the cow picture also made me chuckle!


----------



## RichardB (Jul 30, 2011)

I love Shetland. I've been there three times for work over the past couple of years and I always wish I had more time to explore. 

I'm looking forward to seeing more Shetland reports.


----------



## dangergirl (Aug 26, 2011)

hi there,

fantastic photos i have just returned from the shetland isles myself, though i went to the island of unst, it has two derelict raf bases raf scaw and raf saxa vord both really good explores hoping to get my photos up soon. Didnt know this place existed so i know for next time when i go up i can go and explore this place


----------



## nelly (Aug 26, 2011)

Christ!! Security cows!!!!

Great photos matey


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 26, 2011)

yeh got to keep your eyes on these MOD ninja cows mate, nice report


----------



## irishmanlost (Aug 27, 2011)

I`m surprised there still so much stuff there, as farmers usually clear them out for other uses. Nice report.


----------



## Meridian (Oct 30, 2011)

*Garth Ness Loran Site - 1970s*

Hi,

Trawling through the past postings and saw this one. I visited RAF Garth Ness in the late 1970s whilst looking for a site to establish a radio-navigation beacon for N. Sea oil work. At that time, it was on care and maintenance and was a fully-operational Loran station working around 1950 kHz. To get access we contacted RAF Saxa Vord up on Unst but they at first had never heard of the place, eventually we got directed to the guy who lived in/near Sumburgh and he showed us around. 

The Loran equipment was all in place, with some nice AR88 receiving gear and all the transmitting set-up ready to switch on. There may have been a interception facility there too but nothing was mentioned IIRC. Eventually, we put our beacon up on Sumburgh Head, nearby, and another on Fair Isle, so we never pursued the Garth Ness option. I think that the accommodation block(s) were used to temporarily house oil-workers at one point.

HTH,

Meridian


----------



## Munchh (Oct 30, 2011)

Desolate and interesting. Thanks for posting, we don't see this sort of site very much these days.


----------



## jools (Nov 9, 2011)

Great pics  ,,that corrosion is wicked

I'll send you a PM


----------



## Radio Amateur (May 11, 2022)

Meridian said:


> *Garth Ness Loran Site - 1970s*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Garths Ness was a Nato Loran radio station manned by the R.A.F. in the 1960's. As far as I know it was never an intercept station.


----------

